# Happy 69th anniversary to Jimmy and Rosalyn Carter.



## Josiah (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow!! A great couple.  Jimmy and Rosalyn had a tough time in office but no one can deny their love of fellow man.  They have toiled tirelessly since the Presidency at Habitat for Humanity.  Good for them, I can barely stand myself for 69 years.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 11, 2015)

I always felt so badly for President Carter when that Iran rescue operation went so horribly wrong.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 12, 2015)

_Yes, indeed, Happy Anniversary!  A remarkable couple who are living their faith ... something few others seem to do._


----------

